# PACHACAMAC



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno acá les dejo unas fotos de PACHACAMAC y panorámicas de este fascinante lugar


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Si estan chvres tus fotos de Pachacámac, me acuerdo q cuando fui hace unos 2 años vi q es un lugar chvre,pero lo malo esq algunas paredes estan con inscripciones y no se ve muy bien, loq + me fascina es la Casa de las Virgenes del Sol muy interesante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

la arquictectura pre inca que se realizo en la costa fue muy interesante me gusta mucho la forma de su templo y sus piramides truncas, muy buena fotos vane aunque demasiado grandes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy, Pachacamac es enorme, creo qeu falto la construccion mas bonita, la casa de las acllas, segun leí hoy en el comercio, se van a exponer una serie de ceramios, mascaras y esculturas nunca antes vistas pertenecientes a Pachacamac, todo esto como preludio a lo que será la construcción del gran museo de sitio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> la arquictectura pre inca que se realizo en la costa fue muy interesante me gusta mucho la forma de su templo y sus piramides truncas, muy buena fotos vane aunque demasiado grandes


Si no me equivoco, Pachacamac son ruinas Incas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Así es, Bajopontino. Fue una huella costera que dejaron los incas. Es agradable ver que estos restos arqueológicos se hallan en buen estado de conservación.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

estos lugares pre incas me encantan, tienen un encanto espectacular unico..........aparte que fueron grandes arquitectos a pesar de la epoca a la q pertenecieron


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Esa zona se ve muy interesante, ¿en qué parte de Perú está?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

xoceelias said:


> Esa zona se ve muy interesante, ¿en qué parte de Perú está?


Esta al sur de Lima, hoy en dia esta practicamente integrado a la ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> estos lugares *pre incas * me encantan, tienen un encanto espectacular unico..........aparte que fueron grandes arquitectos a pesar de la epoca a la q pertenecieron


INCA


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

PACHACAMAC FUE OCUPADO DESDE LOS 200 ac HASTA LA EPOCA INCAICA *MUCHAS CULTURAS PASARON POR AHI DADO QUE LA DEIDAD DE PACHACAMAC FUE MUY IMPORTANTE... ENTONCES CADA CULTURA Y CIVILISACION * QUE UTILIZO EL TEMPLO DE PACHACAMAC DEJO RESTOS ARQUICTECTONICOS


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> INCA



como dice liquid, fue ocupada epoca tras epoca, pero no lo hace un edificio de arquitectura inca, es PRE INCA........leer mas !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Xoceelias Pachacamac se encuentra en el km. 25 de la panamericana sur, en el valle de Lurín. Las ruinas se encuentran a unos 5 km del mar como te habras dado cuenta, frente a esos islotes que parecen el cuerpo y la cola de una ballena.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

panomáricas!! 
Recuerdo que cuando ibamos del colegio ahi , siempre se podía ver unas dos islas (tenían una historia) y también se podía ver una plaza de toros para el norte, la islas estan al sur


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, tienen razon de que fue ocupado por varias culturas costeñas, pero los templos mas importantes como la casa de las acllas pertenecen a la Cultura Inca, por algo es el mejor conservado.

Juan, no sabia que era una plaza de toros, yo pense que era un coliseo de gallos, se ve chiquito, ademas no queda a 5 km de la costa, a lo mucho será uno, la playa está bastante cerca.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno, tienen razon de que fue ocupado por varias culturas costeñas, pero los templos mas importantes como la casa de las acllas pertenecen a la Cultura Inca, por algo es el mejor conservado.
> 
> Juan, *no sabia que era una plaza de toros*, yo pense que era un coliseo de gallos, se ve chiquito, ademas no queda a 5 km de la costa, a lo mucho será uno, la playa está bastante cerca.


Era algo por el estilo, no lo recuerdo


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah no, sin duda es una plaza de toros.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esa foto qe ha puesto Lucho esta chevere y Pachacamac de por si es agradable pero falta mantenimiento.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

La mejor fot es la de lucho , pero en general todas estan bien.


----------

